
The importance of timeouts - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/the-importance-of-timeouts/
======
BrightDevs
Timeouts are not an exciting thing to talk about. They do not add immediately
perceivable value. They are difficult to guess get right and force one to
consider problems that are hard to solve. In fact, in my experience, the
timeout is only ever considered when our software stops working or is about
to. That is an enormous shame since, in my opinion, carefully applied timeouts
can vastly improve software resiliency.

